# is it ok to run a lint roller over my Chi?



## Sparkelina (Feb 1, 2013)

zoey sheds like a maniac! ive been using a curry brush which loosens the hair well but makes a mess.

then i had an idea... my lint roller (the kind with sticky paper) was sitting nearby so i rolled it all over her. she didnt mind it at all....and i couldnt believe the amount of fur that stuck to it!

is there any harm in doing this?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

No harm. Just not going to be as efficient as good, regular brushing.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I did that to Syd once... didn't work nearly as well as brushing her every day does. I recently bought this deshedding spray and it has made quite the improvement in her shedding, when it's teamed with daily brushing.


----------



## Sparkelina (Feb 1, 2013)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> I did that to Syd once... didn't work nearly as well as brushing her every day does. I recently bought this deshedding spray and it has made quite the improvement in her shedding, when it's teamed with daily brushing.


oooh what is the name of the product?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Furminator-202006-FURminator-deShedding-Waterless/dp/B0045IJRDO 

I like it! And it makes her smell nice, haha.


----------



## brentmccoy (Apr 8, 2013)

I use the lint roller for Comet's hair that gets on my clothes - but yeah, I find the brush works better for his coat. Not that the lint roller is going to hurt, but there's just a better tool already for the job


----------

